# problems with IPW2200 & wpa_supplicant [bode]

## playerx

Hi,

I managed to connect to the campus's AP (E-U), but i still have some problems associating, when i run wpa_supplicant with wpa_supplicant -D wext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, it takes a while bue the authentication is successful, however, after autenticating i have the following problems:

```

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

EAPOL: Failed to set WEP key to the driver.

```

I'm running suspend2-sources 2.6.14, using the portage ipw driver, 1.0.8 and firmware 2.4

Do you have any ideas?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by playerx on Tue Nov 15, 2005 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kruegi

Shouldn't the driver be "ipw" and not "wext"?

Thomas

----------

## playerx

Actually, with the ipw driver I get ioctl errors, it seems that for kernels >=2.6.13 you have to use -D wext because of internal API changes.

bump.

----------

## PT_LAmb

I'm getting the exact same problem. And haven't found a workaround it.

Here's a bit more complete output from wpa_supplicant:

```
RX EAPOL from 00:0f:f7:5c:37:60

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=61): 01 03 00 39 01 00 0d 00 00 43 92 2c c7 21 f3 8c b8 b2 63 73 22 ae af 94 9c e3 2a 90 5d ea b2 02 e2 42 3f 6c fa 63 48 72 59 6a 99 d2 0c d6 42 8d fa 59 9b 07 77 81 eb 78 6b 48 ba a2 e7

EAPOL: Received EAPOL-Key frame

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: processKey

EAPOL: RX IEEE 802.1X ver=1 type=3 len=57 EAPOL-Key: type=1 key_length=13 key_index=0x2

EAPOL: EAPOL-Key key signature verified

EAPOL: Decrypted(RC4) key - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

EAPOL: Setting dynamic WEP key: broadcast keyidx 2 len 13

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=13

RX EAPOL from 00:0f:f7:5c:37:60

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=48): 01 03 00 2c 01 00 0d 00 00 43 92 2c c7 21 f4 58 79 4e 95 9e 40 e9 e8 0c 96 4b 85 53 32 b9 60 83 54 88 c8 cd e7 66 30 e5 01 70 b0 10 35 6a 43 24

EAPOL: Received EAPOL-Key frame

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: processKey

EAPOL: RX IEEE 802.1X ver=1 type=3 len=44 EAPOL-Key: type=1 key_length=13 key_index=0x83

EAPOL: EAPOL-Key key signature verified

EAPOL: using part of EAP keying material data encryption key - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

EAPOL: Setting dynamic WEP key: unicast keyidx 3 len 13

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=3 set_tx=128 seq_len=0 key_len=13

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

EAPOL: Failed to set WEP key to the  driver.
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="e-U"

        scan_ssid=1

        mode=0

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        identity="a1xxxx@iscte.xx"

        password="xxxxxx"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

```
milk ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r2_rev0 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2_rev0 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages noauto sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://193.136.191.98/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.belnet.be/gentoo-portage/"

USE="x86 X aalib acpi adns aim alsa apache2 apm app-editors/vim:vim-with-x arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 bzlib cdr cjk crypt cups curl dga divx4linux doc dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile icq idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jikes jpeg junit lcms libcaca libg++ libwww mad matroska mhash mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mozsvg mp3 mpeg msn mysql nas ncurses net-misc/openssh:chroot net-www/links:javascripti nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl php pic pie png pnp posix python qt quicktime readline recode samba scanner sdl session shared sharedmem slang snmp sockets speex spell sqlite sse ssl svg svga sys-libs/glibc:erandom sys-libs/glibc:makecheck sys-libs/glibc:nptl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts trusted type1-fonts udev unicode usb utf8 vorbis x11-base/xfree-drm:radeon x11-misc/xscreensaver:offensive xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv xvid yahoo zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS
```

installed versions:net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre12 (I bumped it, 28_pre10 doesn't work too)

net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6

net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

Thanks in advance for any help...

----------

## playerx

Using the kernel driver on 2.6.15-rc* solved it for me, I tried the one on 2.6.14 but i got the same result as before. On 2.6.15-rc1 though it's working perfectly.

Good luck.

----------

## Wilke

I'm experiencing the exact same problem. Using kernel 2.6.15_rc5 does not solve the problem for me - I get the exact same message still.

Is this a regression between rc4 and rc5? Or is there a difference between ipw2100 and ipw2200 here? (I'm using the ipw2200 driver, on a freshly installed Gentoo installation stable x86).

Using wpa_supplicant 0.4.7 (unstable) or 0.3.9 did not make any difference either....

Anyone still have the same problem, or knows anything else I could try?

----------

## krani1

got the same problem here with

gentoo-sources-2.6.14

ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

i will try to update my kernel and maybe use the kernel bultin drivers for my ipw2200

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ok, I've solved my problem...

I uninstalled net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6

 net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

Installedsys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.15_rc4

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

compiled the kernel with the following options

```
Networking  --->

     <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

          [ ]     Enable full debugging output

     <M>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

Device Drivers  --->

     Network device support  --->

           Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

                 <M> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection
```

Inserted the modules to the auto load list (you might not need this)

```
# echo ieee80211 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo ieee80211_crypt >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo ieee80211_crypt_wep >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo ipw2200 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Restart the system with the new kernel.

configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

       ssid="e-U"

       scan_ssid=1

       key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

       eap=PEAP

       identity="axxxxx@iscte.pt"

       password="xxxxxxxx"

}
```

added the following to /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10"
```

Now, everytime I need to start the wireless connection, I type the following commands

```
# iwconfig eth1 enc [1] 0

# iwconfig eth1 enc [2] 0

# iwconfig eth1 enc [3] 0

# iwconfig eth1 enc [4] 0

# iwconfig eth1 enc off

# iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

The first 6 commands solve a lot of connection problems that might stall the connection start. The last one starts the wireless connection.

I had to install a 2.6.15 version of linux kernel because the 2.6.14 seems to not like ipw2200.

I've also heard that 2.6.13 doesn't issue any problem, but haven't checked that out.

I hope this helps someone in the future.

----------

